# Strange Behaviour from my bunny!!!



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey,

Do rabbits go through a bulshy teenager stage?? Our rabbit over the last few days has been soooo attitudy, he is not allowed on the fabric sofa coz he pees on it but does chance his luck and then when he is told to get down he is gettin really stubborn and even stuck his toung out at me lol and he has been frantically rubbing his chin on both me and my bf and jumping up on us and being really clingy and following us everywhere, not sure what is going on with him, he is about 15 months old - I just wondered if their hormones can go a bit wild??

He is a house bunny and he is in the living room with us and when we r in he is out his cage most of the time.

Any ideas anybody?? I hav lost count of the number of times i have fell over him in the last few days coz every time i move, leave the room, go up stairs, go to the loo there is Torro waiting for me :lol: :confused1:

Gill
x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess the first thing I can think of is, Is he neutered? If he's not then maybe his hormones have gone mad. The rubbing of the chin is scent marking which is terratorial(hormones) and so is the pee'ing on the sofa. Its possible for them to be terratorial after neutering, but not so much.

*Heidi*


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

ive got 2 un neuted rabbit awaiting the snip, they are soo stropy!! any chance they get to bee naughty they take it lol ! cannot wait untill these done lol i want callm rabbits lol x


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

well dont think he has been neutered we got him from bf's cousin - to be honest we dont even know if he is a he lol 

Also there is like a BO kinda smell comes fromhim sometimes lol makes me paranoid i have never spent so much time in the shower lol but it aint me lol

Gill
x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

lmao, I would take him to the vets to get "his" anal glands checked, that could be the smell or it could be scent marking! Then they can check what sex "he" is! Neutering or spaying will help whether its a boy or girl 

*Heidi*


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

dont know much about male buns because Rory was a bit different to 'normal' rabbits but ever since Rags (female) reached 1 she's been in a 'teenage' mode - attitude to the max! I'd take him to the vet and get him neutered if he hasnt been already - tho it's easy to check just check underneath him for his, ahem, bits :lol:!


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

the only problem is that he doesnt like to be handled!! so getting hold of him is a stressful experience for all lol and somehow we always get scratched even when we grab him in a towel lol

Yeh will be getting him to the vet as sooon as poss, for an attitude transplant lol used to be a lovely bunny!!!

Thanks

Gill
x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Gil3987 said:


> the only problem is that he doesnt like to be handled!! so getting hold of him is a stressful experience for all lol and somehow we always get scratched even when we grab him in a towel lol
> 
> Yeh will be getting him to the vet as sooon as poss, for an attitude transplant lol used to be a lovely bunny!!!
> 
> ...



sounds like he has teabags intact lol!! are you sure it is wee on the sofa? Chester does this vile anal squirt to mark out his area by Rosies (thank god it's on the lino!!!) it really humms...


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Gil3987 said:


> the only problem is that he doesnt like to be handled!! so getting hold of him is a stressful experience for all lol and somehow we always get scratched even when we grab him in a towel lol
> 
> Yeh will be getting him to the vet as sooon as poss, for an attitude transplant lol used to be a lovely bunny!!!
> 
> ...


Rags doesn't like being handled either.......have you tried the 'towel wrapping' technique? Get a big towel, preferably quite a thick one, and place it over the bunny's back. Quickly take hold of the rabbit (gently) and turn him on his back (cradling in your arms to give his back and head support) and wrap the towel around his legs so he can't kick or scratch. it sounds a bit harsh but sometimes it's the only way!


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> sounds like he has teabags intact lol!! are you sure it is wee on the sofa? Chester does this vile anal squirt to mark out his area by Rosies (thank god it's on the lino!!!) it really humms...


not sure, its like the colour of milky tea!! and there is always quite a puddle!!

Gill
x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

un-neutered rabbits will hum. the getting under your feet thing is partly him/her claiming you as their own, partly attention seeking. I would get him to a rabbit experienced vet, its no good going to a regular vet. Where abouts are u based? maybe someone on here can recommend a good vet in your area. Also rabbits need rabbits for company, it would be like 1 human living in a household of dogs.


----------

